# hour, day, week, month, year



## jana.bo99

I have looked and didn't find those words.

Croatian:   sat, dan, tjedan, mjesec, godina

Slovenian: ura, dan, teden, mesec, leto

German:    die Stunde, der Tag, die Woche, der Monat, das Jahr


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:  horo, tago, semajno, monato, jaro


----------



## jazyk

Portuguese: hora, dia, semana, mês, ano.


----------



## tie-break

Italiano : ora, giorno, settimana, mese, anno.

Français : heure, jour, semaine, mois, an.


----------



## irene.acler

Español: hora, día, semana, mes, año.


----------



## MarX

*Indonesian*:

jam (=clock, watch)

hari

minggu / pekan

bulan (=moon)

tahun


----------



## HistofEng

Haitian Creole:

hour -* lè* 
day -* jou* (or *jounen*)
week -* semèn* (or *senmenn*)
month -* mwa*
year - *ane* (or *an* or *lane*)


----------



## boogey

Swedish:

Timme, dag, vecka, månad, år


----------



## Outsider

tie-break said:


> Français : heure, jour/journée, semaine, mois, an/année.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian: valanda, diena, savaitė, mėnuo, metai.


----------



## Chriszinho85

*Tagalog:

*hour - _oras_

day - _araw_ (also means _sun_)

week - _linggo_

month - _buwan_ (also means _moon_)

year - _taon_


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian: oră, zi, săptămână, lună, an.


----------



## samanthalee

English - Chinese Traditional Characters - Chinese Simplified characters （if available)
hour - 時 - 时
day - 日 _also means sun_
week - 周 (or 星期）
month - 月 _also means moon_
year - 年


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:
hour: uur
day: dag
week: week
month: maand
year: jaar

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## ukuca

*Turkish:* saat, gün, hafta, ay, sene (and "yıl")


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese (snatching *Sam*'s format :O)

English - Chinese Characters - Phonetic Transcription
hour - 時間 - jikan
day - 日 _also means sun _- jitsu
week - 週 - shū
month - 月 _also means moon_ - getsu
year - 年 - nen

Note:
Actually day, week, month and year can be expressed by different words.  Here, I listed the forms to say "this day (today)", "this week" and so on.


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

hour = *tunti *
day = *päivä*
week = *viikko*
month = *kuukausi*
year = *vuosi
*


----------



## kusurija

Czech:
(second = sekunda, [vteřina>this is not officially valid - not acc. SI system])
(minute = minuta)
hour = hodina
day = den
week = týden
month = měsíc (_also means moon_ )
year = rok (cf. plural! 2, 3, 4, n x 10 + 2, 3, 4: roky; 5 - 20, n x 10 + 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10: *let*  )


----------



## xicegurlx

*Polish*
godzina, dzie*n*, tydzie*n*, miesi*a*c, rok

(bolded letters have special characters that i do not have on my keyboard)


----------



## jazyk

I'll help you then: godzina, dzień, tydzień, miesiąc, rok.


----------



## Alijsh

*Iranian Persian*: sâat [#1], ruz, hafte [#2], mâh [#3], sâl
*Afghan Persian*: sâat, roz, hafta, mâh, sâl
*Tajiki Persian*: soat, roz, hafta, moh, sol

#1 - It's an Arabic loanword. The native Persian word is *tasuk* but it's not used.
#2 - it derives from haft: seven
#3 - it also means "moon" and is cognate with English month


----------



## Lingvisten

Danish:
hour - time 
day - dag
week -uge
month -måned
year - år

russian:
hour -час 
day - день
week - неделя
month -месяц
year - год


----------



## HistofEng

kusurija said:


> Czech:
> year = rok (cf. plural! 2, 3, 4, n x 10 + 2, 3, 4: roky; 5 - 20, n x 10 + 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10: *let*  )


 
This is a bizarre and wonderful!


----------



## jazyk

Don't make Kusurija feel so proud. Most Slavic languages are like that.


----------



## Lingvisten

Лет (let) are the genetiv plural of лето (sommer), but is used instead of год in the cases described above. The old slavs apparently didn't like the genetiv plural of год -> годов. probably sounds strange in slavic ears


----------



## jazyk

How can we be sure that the old Slavs used the word god and not rok, as they do in Polish and Czech, or something in between?


----------



## kusurija

jazyk said:


> Don't make Kusurija feel so proud. Most Slavic languages are like that.


I'm joining to this.


----------



## Lingvisten

jazyk said:


> How can we be sure that the old Slavs used the word god and not rok, as they do in Polish and Czech, or something in between?


 
don't know. someone with a dicitionary of ethymology in one of the slavic languages?


----------



## Mac_Linguist

In Macedonian:

Hour — *Час *(_colloq._ *Саат*) 
Day — *Ден*
Week — *Седмица* (and *Недела*)
Month — *Месец*
Year — *Година*


----------



## xeneize

In Sardinian:

hour: *ora*
day: *die/dí* (f.)
week: *chida/cida*
month:* mese/mesi*
year: *annu*

In Gallurese (Corsican language variety):

hour: *ora*
day: *dí (f.)*
week: *chita*
month: *mesi*
year: *annu*


----------



## Boljon

In Manchu:

hour: *erin*
day: *inenggi*
week: *barun*
month: *biya*
year: *aniya*


----------



## Maja

Serbian: 
hour - *sat*/*čas *
day - *dan*
week - *nedelja*/*sedmica*
month - *mesec*
year - *godina*.


----------



## chriskardos

in Hungarian:
Óra, Nap, Hét, Hónap, Év


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Hour: *«Ώρα»* [ˈoɾa] (fem. nom .sing.), *«ώρες»* [ˈoɾes] (fem. nom. pl.) < Classical fem. *«ὥρᾱ» hṓrā* (nom. sing.), *«ὧραι» hôrai̯* (nom. pl.) --> _season, year, time of day, hour, right time, florescence, time of ripening_ (PIE *Hieh₁-r- and o-grade *Hioh₁-r- _year_ cf Proto-Germanic *jērą, _year_ > Ger. Jahr, Eng. year, Dt. jaar; Proto-Slavic *jarъ, _Spring_ > Cz. jaro, Slv./Svk. jar, BCS jar/jap).

Day: *«Ημέρα»* [iˈmeɾa] (fem. nom. sing.) and aphetic colloquialism *«μέρα»* [ˈmeɾa] (fem. nom. sing.), *«ημέρες/μέρες»* [iˈmeɾes]/[ˈmeɾes] (fem. nom. pl.) < Classical fem. noun *«ἡμέρᾱ» hēmérā* (nom. sing.), *«ἡμέραι» hēmérai̯* (nom. pl.) --> _day_ (PIE *Heh₂mer- _day_ cf Arm. օր (ōr), _day_).

Week: *«Εβδομάδα»* [evðoˈmaða] (fem. nom. sing.), *«εβδομάδες»* [evðoˈmaðes] (fem. nom. pl.) < Classical 3rd declension fem. noun *«ἑβδομάς» hĕbdŏmás* (nom. sing.), *«ἑβδομάδες» hĕbdŏmádĕs* (nom. pl.) --> lit. _a number/unit/set/bunch of seven_, later, _a period of seven days_ < ordinal *«ἕβδομος» hébdŏmŏs* (masc.) --> _seventh_ (PIE *sebd-mos- < *s(e)pt-mos- cf Skt. सप्तमः (saptamáh̥), Hitt. šiptamii̪a, Lat. septimus).

Month: *«Μήνας»* [ˈminas] (masc. nom. sing.), *«μήνες»* [ˈmines] (masc. nom. pl.) < Classical 3rd declension masc. noun *«μήν» mḗn* (nom. sing.), *«μῆνες» mênĕs* (nom. pl.) --> _month, moon-sickle_ < archaic *«μήνη» mḗnē* (fem.) --> _moon_ (PIE *meh₁n-es-s- _moon, month_ cf Lat. mēnsis, Proto-Germanic *mēnōþs > Ger. Monat, Eng. month, Dt. maand; Proto-Slavic *měsęcь > Rus. месяц, OCS мѣсѧць; Armenian ամիս (amis)).

Year:
(A) *«Έτος»* [ˈetos] (neut. nom. sing.), *«έτη»* [ˈeti] (neut. nom. pl.) --> _year_ < Classical neut. noun *«ἔτος» étŏs* (nom. sing.), *«ἔτη» étē* (nom. pl.) --> _year_ (PIE *ue̯t-os- _year_ cf Hitt. ui̯tt- _year_, Alb. vit, _year_, Latv. vecs, _old, ancient_).

(B) *«Χρονιά»* [xroˈɲa] (fem. nom. sing.), *«χρονιές»* [xroˈɲes] (fem. nom. pl.), a modern colloquialism of the Classical masc. *«χρόνος» kʰrónŏs* (nom. sing.), *«χρόνοι» kʰrónoi̯* (nom. pl.) --> _period or course of time, (a definite) time, lifetime, time limit_ (with unknown etymology).


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*: _hora, dia, setmana, mes, any_


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Sardinian :* _hora, die, chita/chida***, mese, annu_

** *
The Sardinian word for week "_chita/chida" (pronounced "kita, kida") is the shortened version of the Latin "civitas" (city), pronounced "kivitas" (using the classical pronounce, survived in Sardinian) and then shortened to Kivita and -> "Kita, Kida". The reason why the word "city" became a synonymous of week in Sardinian it's because during the middle ages in Sardinia, every able men had to serve in the city's militia one day per week. A complete turn of seven days was named Kivita -> Kita -> Kida; which totally replaced the word Semana, Simana, Setmana, Settemana (documented in early Sardinian texts of XI-XIIth century along with Kivita/Kita/Kida)._


----------



## bibax

jazyk said:


> How can we be sure that the old Slavs used the word *god* and not *rok*, as they do in Polish and Czech, or something in between?


These words had another meaning even in Old Czech.

West Slavic* rok* (= year) has the same root (but different grade) like the verb to say, dicere (*rek-*, cf. Czech vý*rok* = verdict), rok meant deal/treaty/contract (i.e. what has been uttered, pronounced), often a deal about a period (like loan period, due period), later the period itself (cf. срок [s*rok*] in Russian, e.g. срок да́вности = period of limitation). The most usual length of the agreed period was one year (or one year plus one day, it was a common formula, i.e. including both marginal days). Hence the meaning rok (originally treaty) as year.

*Hod* (Common Slavic godъ) means feast in Czech (feast day, holy day, saint's day), *god/год* (or godina) means year in East and South Slavic languages. The evolution of the meaning feast > year (a period between two consecutive identical feasts) was similar (e.g. a contract about loan made on the feast of St. George and payable on the next feast of St. George).

IMHO the Old Slavs vaguely used lěto = summer (like the Red Indians used winter) to express one year period:
How many summers (are you old)? Five summers.

Hence the Czech (generally Slavic) usus: 1 rok (год), but 5 let (= 5 summers; 5 roků is also possible) and kolik let? (question).


----------



## Arme

Chriszinho85 said:


> *Tagalog:*
> 
> hour - _oras_
> day - _*araw*_* (also means sun)*
> week - _linggo_
> month - _buwan_ (also means _moon_)
> year - _taon_



Wow, in Armenian "sun" is "*arev*". As far as I know it's "*ravi*" in Sanskrit, which is the same root. But Tagalog is an Austronesian language. It's interesting whether "araw" is a native word.

*Armenian
hour - [Ժամ] zham
day - [օր] or
week - [շաբաթ] shabat  (borrowing)
month -[ամիս] amis 
year - [տարի] tari*


----------



## Awwal12

bibax said:


> *god/год* (or godina) means year in East and South Slavic languages.


Not in Ukrainian (minus some dialects). Standard Ukrainian "година" stands for "hour", mich like Polish "godzina", and it lacks "*гiд" entirely. Belarusian has "гадзiна" for "hour" and "год" for "year". Russian uses "година" (dated or poetic) roughly like English "hour" in its more figurative sense.


----------



## momai

*Arabic
hour:* *saa3ah* ساعة its etymology is not clear. It could be from s-w-3 to flow, to move away, to stray away or maybe from Aramaic altogether.
*day: *

*1) yawm يوم * 24 hours, a common Semitic word with no clear etymology.
*2) nahaar نهار* day as opposed to night with no clear etymology in Arabic. In Aramaic it means light or illumination.
*week: 'usbuu3 أسبوع *a loan/calque? from Aramaic or Hebew. The word has to do with the number seven sab3ah
*month: shahr شهر* a cognate/loan? from Aramaic sahra which means moon, otherwise shahara [v.] means to show up or being famous ...
*year: *

*1) sanah *سنة from a common Semitic root.
*2) 3aam عام *->  from 3-w-m to float, probably refers to earth circulation around the sun.
*3) Hawl حول *->  from H-w-l to move around, it most probably refers to earth circulation around the sun.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Welsh:

second: eiliad* (n.) fem. in North Wales, masc. in South Wales
*minute: munud* (n.) masc. in North Wales, fem. in South Wales
*hour:  awr* (n.) fem. everywhere
*day: *(as a period of 24 hours) *diwrnod *(n.) masc. everywhere
*day: *(as opposed to night and in days of the week) *dydd* (n.) masc. everywhere
*week: wythnos *(n.) fem. everywhere. (Meaning: '8 night')
*fortnight: pythefnos* (n.) fem. everywhere (Meaning: '5 + 10 night')
*month: mis* (n.) masc. everywhere
*year: blwyddyn *(n.) fem. everywhere. But when referring to age: *blwydd* (n.) fem. everywhere.

More on '*year*'. The forms change depending on the preceding numeral.

*1 -* *un flwyddyn / un flwydd (oed) (1)
2 - dwy flynedd / dwy flwydd (2)
3 - tair blynedd /tair blwydd (3)
4 - pedair blynedd / pedair blwydd (4)
5 - pum mlynedd / pum mlwydd (5)
6 - chwe blynedd or chwe mlynedd / chwe blwydd or chwe mlwydd (6)
7 - saith mlynedd / saith mlwydd (7)
8 - wyth mlynedd / wyth mlwydd (8)
9 - naw mlynedd / naw mlwydd (9)
10 - deng mlynedd / deng mlwydd (10)
11 - un mlynedd ar ddeg / un flwydd ar ddeg (1 on 10)
12 - deuddeg mlynedd / deuddeg mlwydd (2 [and] 10)
[…]
15 - pymtheng mlynedd / pymtheng mlwydd (5 [and] 10)
[…] 
18 - deunaw mlynedd / deunaw mlwydd (2 x 9)
[…]
20 - ugain mlynedd / ugain mlwydd (20)
[...]
40 - deugain mlynedd / deugain mlwydd (2 x 20)
[…]
50 - hanner can mlynedd / hanner can mlwydd (1/2 x 100)
[…]
60 - trigain mlynedd / trigain mlwydd (3 x 20)
[…]
80 - pedwar ugain mlynedd / pedair ugain mlwydd (4 x 20)
[…]
100 - can mlynedd / can mlwydd (100)*


----------



## Stoggler

Welsh_Sion said:


> . *1 -* *un flwyddyn / un flwydd (oed) (1)
> 2 - dwy flynedd / dwy flwydd (2)
> 3 - tair blynedd /tair blwydd (3)
> 4 - pedair blynedd / pedair blwydd (4)
> 5 - pum mlynedd / pum mlwydd (5)
> 6 - chwe blynedd or chwe mlynedd / chwe blwydd or chwe mlwydd (6)
> 7 - saith mlynedd / saith mlwydd (7)
> 8 - wyth mlynedd / wyth mlwydd (8)
> 9 - naw mlynedd / naw mlwydd (9)
> 10 - deng mlynedd / deng mlwydd (10)
> 11 - un mlynedd ar ddeg / un flwydd ar ddeg (1 on 10)
> 12 - deuddeg mlynedd / deuddeg mlwydd (2 [and] 10)
> […]
> 15 - pymtheng mlynedd / pymtheng mlwydd (5 [and] 10)
> […]
> 18 - deunaw mlynedd / deunaw mlwydd (2 x 9)
> […]
> 20 - ugain mlynedd / ugain mlwydd (20)
> [...]
> 40 - deugain mlynedd / deugain mlwydd (2 x 20)
> […]
> 50 - hanner can mlynedd / hanner can mlwydd (1/2 x 100)
> […]
> 60 - trigain mlynedd / trigain mlwydd (2 x 20)
> […]
> 80 - pedwar ugain mlynedd / pedair ugain mlwydd (4 x 20)
> […]
> 100 - can mlynedd / can mlwydd (100)*



As a Sais, I never had an issue with the whole concept of mutations,  but that one word (in English) really did use to make me scratch my head when I used to learn Welsh!


----------



## kaverison

In Tamil, these are:
hour = மணி - maNi
(மணி also refers to a bell - probably that's how the hour got the name - because they used to ring a bell on the hour)

day = நாள் - naaL
week = வாரம் - vaaram

month = மாதம்- maatham (colloq. > மாசம் - maasam)

மாதம் > மாசம் is very much in use. This could be from Sanskrit. 
Literary Tamil word is திங்கள் - thingkaL and is used by Tamil purists, at least in writing. 
This word also refers to moon and Monday in Tamil weekday names.

year = ஆண்டு - aaNdu

Also in use are old Sanskrit word,
year = வருடம் - varudam (transliterated Sanskrit, வருஷம் - varusham)


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Mac_Linguist said:


> In Macedonian:
> 
> Hour — *Час *(_colloq._ *Саат*)
> Day — *Ден*
> Week — *Седмица* (and *Недела*)
> Month — *Месец*
> Year — *Година*





Maja said:


> Serbian:
> hour - *sat*/*čas *
> day - *dan*
> week - *nedelja*/*sedmica*
> month - *mesec*
> year - *godina*.





Awwal12 said:


> Not in Ukrainian (minus some dialects). Standard Ukrainian "година" stands for "hour", mich like Polish "godzina", and it lacks "*гiд" entirely. Belarusian has "гадзiна" for "hour" and "год" for "year". Russian uses "година" (dated or poetic) roughly like English "hour" in its more figurative sense.




The Polish meaning *‘hour’ *(godzina) is shared by Blr. _гадзіна_, Ukr. _година_, Cz. _hodina_, Slk. _hodina_.
The Polish meaning *‘time, hour (poet.)’* _(godzina, czas)_ is shared by R. _година_, Blr. _гадзіна, час_, Ukr. _година, час_, Cz. _hodina, čas_, Slk. _hodina, čas_.
The meaning *‘year’* _(rok)_ is attested in Cr. _godina_, Bo. _godina_, Sb. _година_, Mk. _година_, Bg. _година_.
The Polish meaning *‘time’ *(czas) is shared by Blr. _час_, Ukr. _час_, Cz. _čas_, Slk. _čas_, Sln. _čas_.
The meaning *‘hour’* _(godzina)_ is attested in R. _час_, Bo. _čas_, Sb. _час_, Mk. _час_, Bg. _час_.


----------

